# The best way to drop 15-20 pounds in a month>??



## TheKlique (Nov 8, 2002)

Just curious as to what you guys would recommend.. I said this in another thread.. I was 285 in January, and with Heavy weight Training, Cardio, diet, water, and Suppliments I have gotten down to 250, and looking fairly cut.. What can I do to get rid of this pesky midsection, and what do you all recommend??


----------



## monster_inc (Nov 9, 2002)

Diet.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 9, 2002)

20 lbs in one months is not exactly healthy unless you're severely overweight.

But, the best way to lose any FAT is to control your eating habits.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Nov 9, 2002)

iqm beting if you try to lose that much in one month you are gonna lose some muscle. Getting cut takes time, hell if It didint take 4 months of perfect dieting to get cut for a show , there would probely be alot more bodybuilders...........


----------



## Arnold (Nov 10, 2002)

why would you want to lose 20 pounds in one month?


----------



## Max. Q (Nov 10, 2002)

...be a contestant on Survivor??.....hehehe jk 

<<What can I do to get rid of this pesky midsection, and what do you all recommend??>>

Looks like you're doing well losing all that weight since Jan, I'd say just keep up with what you're doing now. To lose 15-20 lbs. in a month just doesn't sound healthy.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Max. Q *_
> ...be a contestant on Survivor??.....hehehe jk



LMAO

yeah, that would work, but that is basically starvation and you will lose as much muscle as you do fat.


----------



## mesomorphin' (Nov 11, 2002)

Put... the ... dumbbell... DOWN!


----------



## gopro (Nov 11, 2002)

Cut off an arm!

OK, seriously...bodyweight can be shed awefully fast with a near zero carb diet. Not the healthiest thing to do, but effective nonetheless.


----------

